# Homemade Sonic Drive-in foot long chili dogs, anyone?



## gearloose (Jul 19, 2018)

I like Sonic Drive-in chilidogs, but seldom go there to get them.  I've searched in vain for a copycat recipe to no avail. :(  I did pick up a few hints and clues from some food forums that suggest the Sonic chili sauce contains chopped onions and is similar tasting to Hormel Chili with no beans.  I came up with this simple recipe that tastes pretty close to Sonic's.

2 15 oz cans Hormel Chili with no beans
1/2 lb fresh ground chuck
1/2 medium yellow onion, finely chopped
1 pkg. Nathans footlong hot dogs
1 pkg. foot long hot dog buns
Toppings/Garnishes:
shredded Colby/jack cheese blend
chopped fresh yellow onion
relish
mustard

Brown the chuck & onion in a heavy saucepan.  Do not drain.  Add the Hormel chili & stir.  reduce heat, cover & simmer 1/2 hr. or longer.  Cook the Nathan's hot dogs by your favorite method.  The best method, imho, is to cook them directly in the chili sauce, but you'll need a big pot to get them down in the chili without breaking them.  Assemble, top with what ya like, and enjoy.

Note:  I got my Nathan's foot long hot dogs & buns at my local Dillon's (Kroger) store.  The meat dept. manager said they'll have them all summer.


----------



## ksblazer (Jul 19, 2018)

All those ingredients are what I like on my hotdog. 

Sounds good


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 19, 2018)

So where are you getting the foot long buns ?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 19, 2018)

Wondering the same thing as Chopsaw...even when I find foot longs, I can never find the buns...


----------



## gearloose (Jul 19, 2018)

Dillons has the foot long buns six per package to go with the foot long hot dogs.  The buns are baked individually instead of 4-up in a mold like regular buns.  I'm thinking of just trying to make up some soft bun dough and bake them on parchment paper in a sheet pan.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 20, 2018)

Same here. Can never find the  buns for them.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2018)

Well you guys are just going to have to learn to bake!
Judy makes buns any size we need!!
Al


----------



## chefdlturner (Oct 28, 2021)

I know someone that works at Sonic's so I know how their Coney Dog is made.
Sonic's Coney Dog
Ingredients
Sara Lee's Foot Long Hotdog Buns
Vienna All Beef Foot Long Dogs
Hormel Chili no beans
Yellow mustard
Onions
Cheddar cheese

That's it simple


----------

